# Microswitch wiring query



## Firefox (Nov 20, 2009)

The mixer tap on my smev sink came with a microswitch. The wires coming off the microswitch are very thin. They look as though they would take only 3  amp at the most.

Most pumps have a greater current rating than this, I wonder if I should wire the switch via a relay to operate the pump, or how other people have their tap microswitches wired in.

I'm concerned if I wire it direct to the pump, I'll overload these wires or burn out the microswitch contacts.


----------



## Deleted member 207 (Nov 20, 2009)

I've got electric taps (well wires that hang out of them), thin wire almost electronics standard. Personally I'd just run with whatever Smev have fitted, I'd say that they know their business by now - 40? plus years in the caravan/campervan business


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Nov 20, 2009)

Roger said:


> I've got electric taps (well wires that hang out of them), thin wire almost electronics standard. Personally I'd just run with whatever Smev have fitted, I'd say that they know their business by now - 40? plus years in the caravan/campervan business



In the wiring diagram for my Hymer S700 it shows all tap wires run to a relay that operates the pumps.  It has two pumps in tandem inside the tank.


----------



## Boxerman (Nov 20, 2009)

Personally I'd use a relay.

Frank


----------



## AndyC (Nov 20, 2009)

Boxerman said:


> Personally I'd use a relay.
> 
> Frank


It depends on the type of pump that the switches are operating. Our old FFB motorhome had this type of microswitch, the pump was a small submersible that probably only pulled around 1A.

Best thing is to check the current rating of the pump.

AndyC


----------



## Boxerman (Nov 20, 2009)

What'll do a lot will do a little

Frank


----------



## Firefox (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. The relay seems a good move as it is one way of wiring a lot of switches to operate the same thing. I think you can buy spare relays at Halfords.


----------



## Talbot Bertha (Nov 21, 2009)

Never run anything straight from the microswitch always use a relay even if the switch is rated high enough.


----------



## Boxerman (Nov 23, 2009)

Firefox said:


> I think you can buy spare relays at Halfords.



You can but Halfords is an expensive shop. Try somewhere like Maplins 
Relay : Maplin Electronics
or Vehicle Wiring Products
VWP - relays

to quote just a couple.

HTH
Frank


----------

